# Need help. I’m a beginner



## Brisk12346 (Dec 20, 2019)

Need Help

So I’m a big gun lover. I love to go shooting with my dad whenever I can. So recently I’ve been wanting to get my first gun. Note I’m only 14 and don’t have a job. Yet. But when I can afford to buy a quality gun(preferably between the $300–$600 range) I’m gonna. So what I need to know is.
1.) What is a good age to buy your first gun?
2.) What is a quality gun that won’t break the bank and make me poor?
3.) How old do you have to be to go to a shooting range to practice?
4.) Is there a legal age limit to have a gun in your house?
5.) What caliber handgun should I get that can protect my house but is easy to shoot?

Please help me cause I don’t really know what to. Also if there is any other information like (legal issues, rules, etc) please let me know.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Brisk12346 said:


> So recently I've been wanting to get my first gun. Note I'm only 14 and don't have a job. Yet. But when I can afford to *buy* a quality gun(preferably between the $300-$600 range) .


Well, depending on the laws in the state in which your reside: you must be either 18 or 21 to purchase long guns and 21 years of age to purchase or own handguns.

Depending on your state law and federal law, a parent *can gift a gun* to a *child* in most states. However, they won't be able to have possession of it until they reach legal age. They *can* use *the gun* with *the* supervision of *an* adult and even hunt and compete with *firearms*.

You are asking legal questions, which if found in violation of state and/or federal law can have severe consequences if violated. Best bet is to have your parent advise you on the legal aspects of your questions.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

denner12 said:


> Well, depending on the laws in the state in which your reside: you must be either 18 or 21 to purchase long guns and 21 years of age to purchase or own handguns.
> 
> Depending on your state law and federal law, a parent *can gift a gun* to a *child* in most states. However, they won't be able to have possession of it until they reach legal age. They *can* use *the gun* with *the* supervision of *an* adult and even hunt and compete with *firearms*.
> 
> You are asking legal questions, which if found in violation of state and/or federal law can have severe consequences if violated. Best bet is to have your parent advise you on the legal aspects of your questions.


GREAT advice right here!! ^^^^^


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Brisk12346 said:


> Need Help
> 
> So I'm a big gun lover. I love to go shooting with my dad whenever I can. So recently I've been wanting to get my first gun. Note I'm only 14 and don't have a job. Yet. But when I can afford to buy a quality gun(preferably between the $300-$600 range) I'm gonna. So what I need to know is.
> 1.) What is a good age to buy your first gun?
> ...


It looks like "denner12" gave you some good answers.

All I have to add is that once you turn 18 register to vote. Once you do that NEVER under any circumstance vote for a Democrat no matter who they nominate for ANY public office. You should also join and support the NRA, your state rifle and pistol organization or your state's Citizens Defense League (CDL) if your state has one. Otherwise you may be kissing your 2nd Amendment rights goodbye.

With a $300 to $600 budget there are many good quality guns out there. You're better off spending at the higher end of that scale. Who knows, later on you may wish you had and find yourself in a situation where you may not be able to afford another for quite some time.

Before you buy any gun you should take a firearms safety course. The first rule of gun safety is to never point a gun at anything that you have no intention to destroy and to keep your finger out of the trigger guard until you're ready to fire the gun.

For a first gun a Gen 3 or Gen 4 Glock G19 9mm. would be a good start. They go for around $500 new plus whatever sales tax at most gun stores. A .9mm is very easy to shoot and is the chosen caliber for most of the nation's military and law enforcement personnel. Glocks have a great reputation for simplicity and reliability. A .9mm is about the minimum caliber you'd want for any self defense situation.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Brisk12346 said:


> Need Help
> 
> So I'm a big gun lover. I love to go shooting with my dad whenever I can. So recently I've been wanting to get my first gun. Note I'm only 14 and don't have a job. Yet. But when I can afford to buy a quality gun(preferably between the $300-$600 range) I'm gonna. So what I need to know is.
> 1.) What is a good age to buy your first gun?
> ...


Your questions are general and most can't be answered without more information about you, where you live and who you live with.
You obviously have access to a computer and the internet because you're here. Google "gun laws in my state" and you can find answers to all of your legal questions. If I were you I would pay close attention to anything there that pertains to minors violating gun laws. 
Forget about owning or possessing a gun for seven more years. You mentioned your dad so he would have to buy the gun you decide on and keep it for you until you turn 21 and can register it in your name. 
You have many things to consider before deciding which gun is best for you but at your age you have a lot of time to do that. I suggest watching as many Hickok45 videos on YouTube as you can. The reason for this is because he has videos on just about every handgun from 22LR to 500 magnum. He shoots them all but he also talks a lot about each gun he features. 
When he does a T&E (test and evaluation) video he will discuss the positive _and_ negative aspects of the gun he's reviewing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Brisk12346 said:


> Need Help
> 
> So I'm a big gun lover. I love to go shooting with my dad whenever I can. So recently I've been wanting to get my first gun. Note I'm only 14 and don't have a job. Yet. But when I can afford to buy a quality gun(preferably between the $300-$600 range) I'm gonna. So what I need to know is.
> 1.) What is a good age to buy your first gun?
> ...


Being 14 and shooting with DAD, he may be a great source of information. 
Also you may be able to add all his handguns to your permit, if a permit is required. 
Include Dad,, it'll have it's benefits. Don't exclude your father especially if you're living under his roof. 
His gun rules may be a little harsher.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My two cents?
Don't even think about starting with a pistol.
(Somebody suggested getting a Glock. That's a pistol.)

Learn gun safety first.
Then find a .22 rifle which fits you. Try them in the store, to see how they fit.
Have your parent buy the best-quality .22 rifle your family can afford. A single-shot (no multiple shots; no semi-automatic operation) would be best. Look at Savage, Kimber, Crickett, Henry, Remington, Stevens, and a few more.
Then get someone (your parent?) to help you learn how to use the sights, and how to control the trigger. And then do a lot of practice shooting, probably sitting at a bench, supporting the rifle on a box or a folded jacket (presenting you with fewer variables to master).

I suggest not buying a telescopic sight. First, learn to use the "iron" sights on the rifle. You'll learn more about shooting, and you'll learn better shooting technique.

Report back, and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All I'm going to add is Welcome to the forum. Looks like all the above members have given you some sound advice, and have covered all the bases.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve hit the target. See if there is a NRA youth firearm safety course in your area or other youth firearm safety courses around your area. Lastly DO NOT talk about firearms in, near or on your way to or from school. That can cause a lot of trouble in this day and time


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> Steve hit the target. See if there is a NRA youth firearm safety course in your area or other youth firearm safety courses around your area.* Lastly DO NOT talk about firearms in, near or on your way to or from school. That can cause a lot of trouble in this day and time*


Excellent advice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My two cents?
> Don't even think about starting with a pistol.
> (Somebody suggested getting a Glock. That's a pistol.)
> 
> ...


With all due respect and that may be good advice, but Brisk12346 already stated that he: *"goes shooting with my dad whenever I can."* So evidently he's already familiar with shooting a gun under parental supervision.

He then enquired: *"What caliber handgun should I get that can protect my house but is easy to shoot?"* To which I replied a Glock G19 .9mm. My very first pistol was a Colt 1911 in .38 Super. I had no problems learning to shoot a handgun with that weapon. I also suggested that before he buys a gun that he take a firearms safety course. That's exactly what I did before I bought my first pistol.

I would never suggest that anyone buy a .22 pistol or rifle for self defense and a mid sized .9mm Glock would be pretty easy to learn to shoot for a first time handgun buyer. No one can predict how long it may be if ever that a gun may have to be used for self defense. Besides no one can predict when he'll be able to, or afford to buy another pistol. In which case a .9mm would be a good choice for a first handgun. Be it a Glock or whatever.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Steve hit the target. See if there is a NRA youth firearm safety course in your area or other youth firearm safety courses around your area. *Lastly DO NOT talk about firearms in, near or on your way to or from school.* That can cause a lot of trouble in this day and time


Especially in New York, California, Illinois or any other anti gun state. Where I live in Arizona it wouldn't cause any issues, people are used to seeing open carry in public and no one gets bent outta' shape over it. Unless of course it's perceived as a threat in any way.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Next time when you're drooling over guns at your local gun shop, ask the guy behind the counter the requirements for buying a gun. If there's a range near you, go there and hang out, and ask the age restrictions for using the range. When you're at the range ask about Firearms Safety Classes (I had to have a safety training card to buy a handgun in CA when I was 40!).

As for which gun; that's like asking what should your first car be? A pick up, a compact economy, a muscle car? You will get many opinions on what to get. I started shooting when I was a bit older than you (21) and I bought an old S&W Model 10. Double action, 6 shot revolver; very safe and reliable. This was before the "wonder nine", plastic guns became "necessary". A good first handgun and with proper loads a decent home protection gun...


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good advice from the forum members above! Take the time and communicate with your father. Keep asking questions and get to know the shooting sports with individuals that are practicing safe procedures. Be safe and welcome to the forum. The only thing I can add is read "The Constitution" and when you get old enough to vote support those that respect the "Second Amendment"!!!!


----------

